# Bump/blister on tinc's nose



## tonying (Mar 6, 2008)

One of my juvenile tincs has a strange-looking bump or blister on his nose. It doesn't look like a wound and the skin looks intact. Could it be a parasite? I've bought some meds, our equivalent of Panacur, and I'll probably start treating both frogs tomorrow, to be on the safe side.

Has anyone seen this before?

EDIT; he's a bit on the shy side, but he's always been like that. He is eating with good appetite and still fairly plump, albeit not as plump as his tankmate.


----------



## tonying (Mar 6, 2008)

I received no replies to this post, but I thought it might be useful for someone else in the same position if I post my conclusions. I subjected the frog, and his tankmate, to a five-day fenbendazole (Panacur equivalent) treatment by feeding them flies dusted with finely ground fenbendazole pills.

Approx. three days after the end of these five days, the blister/bump is nearly gone, only a tiny little mark remains.


----------



## Landon (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry that you didnt get more feedback to help you through. Thanks or posting your results for everyone to see! Hopefully itll be gone for good in the next few days, and your frog will be back to normal!


----------

